# staining sapele



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

hi everyone.
i recently bought a bunch of sapele to make a coffee table out of.
the place didn't have the size of quartered white oak that i orginally wanted.
now i'm sort of regretting the sapele. i know it's beautiful wood, but i'm just not digging the "redness" of it for my house and style that i wanted.

i am wondering if there's any way to stain/finish it to subdue the red a little. maybe even fume it?
is it crazy to want to mess with it at all?

thanks.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Check out Anatole Berkin's series on the entertainment center he is building on FineWoodWorking.com … I think he is using some sapele in that project.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

He doesn't stain it. Just the usual wipe on poly.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Whoops … didn't watch the whole video. Check this out … http://www.woodshopnews.com/news/wood-markets/497742-sapele-remains-a-popular-alternative


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Try a little green dye to offset the red


----------

